# Bundesliga 3-5 October



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Bielefeld v Karlsruhe

03/10/2008 19:30 BST
  2.15 3.20 3.10 All Bets (24) 
Bayer Leverkusen v Hertha Berlin

04/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.60 3.50 5.20 All Bets (25) 
Bayern Munchen v Bochum

04/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (25) 
Bor. Monchengladbach v FC Koln

04/10/2008 14:30 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (25) 
Hoffenheim v Eintracht Frankfurt

04/10/2008 14:30 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (23) 
VfB Stuttgart v Werder Bremen

04/10/2008 14:30 BST
  2.50 3.20 2.60 All Bets (24) 
Bor. Dortmund v Hannover 96

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (24) 
Cottbus v Hamburger SV

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  3.75 3.25 1.90 All Bets (24) 
Schalke 04 v Wolfsburg

05/10/2008 16:00 BST
  1.75 3.40 4.20 All Bets (23)


----------

